# fiducial markers



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi All,

How do u code placement of fiducial markers?
Thank in advance
Sreenivas sajja


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey... I think Fiducial markers are gold seeds or stainless steel screws that are implanted in and/or around a soft tissue tumor, or within the bony spine, to act as a radiologic landmark, to define the target lesion's position with millimeter precision. They are typically placed using a CT  or other image-guided percutaneous method.

So, V53.7 can be use. Or depends upon the other details provided in procedure.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 22, 2010)

For prostate placement code 55876; breast placement code 19499.  Use 185 or the appropriate breast cancer dx code.


----------

